
Ask HN: Reading nothing vs. reading news vs. reading books, what do you do? - asadlambdatest
I&#x27;ve heard so much about this, how apparently reading is one of the key thing separating successful people from the not successful, that successful people just read a crap ton of pages each day, with some people doing it with news and business publications (ie warren buffetts and bill gatess 500 pages a day style), but ive also heard in podcasts where some entrepreneurs talk about a style where theyre like not doing any reading as a hobby and just focus on other ways to spend time? So im not sure whats like a good way to go about this, how do you guys tend to spend your time?
======
mindcrime
I read a fair amount of "news" and fluffy stuff during the day (largely links
from HN). At home at night I tend to read actual books and somewhat "meatier"
material. I just read the book _Deep Work_ by Cal Newport and I'm feeling
inspired by that, so I am thinking of reserving one of my weekend days for
intense "deep work" studying / research (eg, reading academic papers and dense
textbooks) going forward.

------
savethefuture
You can read all you'd like, you still have to take the action to be
successful. (But knowledge is power)

